
Show HN: Programming guides on what topics to learn in language before starting - intous
https://www.quickcode.co/learning-guide
======
intous
We helped lot of people to start with the programming with free courses on
Quick Code. Over time, we saw that most of the newcomers in programming have
confusion on what path needs to take on the particular programming language or
what programming language need to learn first. They need little guidance on
picking up the right programming language that can help them to shape their
future career.

To overcome this issue, we are excited to launch a programming guide. This
programming guide will be useful to anyone who wants to learn a new
programming language or want to get into the coding. It guides you step by
step about what topics you need to learn in order to be the expert of that
programming language.

